# TIN Question



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Went to the local BIR to get a Taxpayer Identification Number TIN.

Was informed that these can only be issued to foreigners from Manila.

The clerk actually suggested that I fly from Mindanao to Manila to do this.

Was also informed that there was an online application procedure. Howerver as a foreigner applying for a TIN the on line system does not work but says that Government Agencies and Instrumentalities (GAIs) can apply on your behalf.

https://ereg.bir.gov.ph/ereg/welcome.do;jsessionid=A14B459FC29F81A4BAB7FCC163BDED08

However it no where says what a GAI is, which agencies are qualified to get them or any other information other than the title.

It also says that people applying under EO 98 (to use solely for interactions with other government agencies) can apply at the local regional office but a return trip to the local BIR was not productive. They claimed that the official government web site was incorrect and that they were right.

Anyone have any experience getting one of these? How can I get one outside of Manila?

Are they really that important? I believe that I need one to get a driver license, register a vehicle and to open a bank account.


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

Manitoba said:


> Went to the local BIR to get a Taxpayer Identification Number TIN.
> 
> Was informed that these can only be issued to foreigners from Manila.
> 
> ...


Man, I feel for you..............I don't know why this government and its officials seem to enjoy making foreigners go around in circles, totally discouraging them. If there is any way that you can have a Filipino friend to process your needs, it will be much easier, less stress. They speak the same language.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

George6020 said:


> Man, I feel for you..............I don't know why this government and its officials seem to enjoy making foreigners go around in circles, totally discouraging them. ...


I have lived in a couple other foreign countries and know a great many people who have lived in another foreign country as well, perhaps encompassing most of the parts of the world that anyone wants to live and several that no one wants to live in.

Every country without exception, including the developed ones, make foriegners jump through these same sorts of hoops. There are always proceedures designed to make the government's life easier not the life of the foriegner who wants to spend money in support the country.

In all my looking around for a place to retire to, not a one was generally said to be welcoming to foriegners who want to retire there and spend money supporting the local economy. Most of them looked at the foriegners as walking ATM's who would pay through the nose for everything.

You would think that a place like the Philippines would want people like me, of realatively high net worth, educated and willing to intergrate to the local culture and support local businesses to retire and spend my savings here.

Here is a hint for the Philippine Government if anyone from there is monitoring this foum.

Put all the requirements complete with proceedures on one up to date web site. Have one place where foriegn retires and long term visitors can go, open daily in big cities, perhaps only once a fortnight in smaller centres, where we can go and have all our needs for interactions with the government dealt with in one place at one time. That includes LTO, BI, BIR and any other government agency that we would need to deal with to be able to live here and spend money here supporting your local economy.

Having said that my experence so far has been easy compaired to what I have had to do to be able to live and work in some other countries.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I think you will find that the Philippines is no different to any other country. Foreigners are tolerated not necessarily welcome. The Philipine government can be quite xenophobic in many ways such as in their attitudes to land and business ownership, the application of the law etc. and in many ways try and discourage foreigners taking any part in the best interests of the country. They are happy to take our money and will keep squeezing until the pips squeak, but just because it appears easy to stay long term doesn't mean they like us here.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

I've gotten my drivers license from the LTO, bought a car from a Filipino and opened a bank account with BDO and was never asked for a TIN.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

You do need an ACR card though.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

I do not have a TIN. I don't think it is required of me. Nobody has asked for my TIN.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Gary D said:


> You do need an ACR card though.


Is the ACR necessary to register a car in your name?


I do believe that it is necessary to get a DL but even that is unclear.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> Is the ACR necessary to register a car in your name?
> 
> 
> I do believe that it is necessary to get a DL but even that is unclear.


Possibly not the car but licence and bank account yes.


----------



## Magee (Aug 10, 2011)

*Tin*

Bank accounts opened with ONB , BDO abd HSBC all without a tin


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

Where I am bank accounts opened twice, Metrobank, DL, motorcycle bought without even an ACR card let alone a TIN number. I guess YMMV depending where you are. Living in a small seems to be less of a hassle than other places to me.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I just yesterday got my Drivers License at the Iloilo LTO with no hassle except they charged me PHP 100 more than others getting their License. No need for TIN or ACR Card.

Fred


----------

